# cant update to .15



## jpp44345 (Jun 20, 2011)

Asus is pushing out the small .15 firmware upgrade. I can't force the prime to upgrade. could it have something to do with me using their official tool to unlock bootloader?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup, once you unlock your bootloader your OTAs are gone. Did you completely neglect to read the terms in the unlock tool? I guess so.

Sent via Tapatalk on my BAMFed out TBolt


----------

